# 2015 Kill Thread



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

My Rio Grande tom from Kansas walk-in land, 4/9/15.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

nice! Congrats!!!


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice Tom,
Nothing better than bowhunting birds.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice, what is your rig, bow, arrows etc.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I used Recurves/Longbows from 1956 thru mid 70s when I went to compound. I friended some Longbow shooters at the NFAA Field Nationals last year & they rekindled my interest. (I competed in my compound division). Anyway, internet allows me to stay in touch with them (5 individuals). I bought me a 68" 50# Longbow last winter & with a couple limited months of practice went to the NFAA outdoor Field Nationals this year (5 days shooting). I was pretty decent through 45-50 yds. I shot wood arrows. So, I will be toting it to the woods along with my compound this year & IF I'm presented the right opportunity, plan to use the Longbow. Now, the 8 in the photo would get a pass with my compound & the non-typical 9 would "maybe". IF either happen to show within 20 yds, I will put the Longbow into action. I took my 1st Deer in 1958 with a bow & a total of 38 biggame animals in the next 20 years. Maybe I can make it 39 or even 40 this year.. Good Luck to everyone & I hope I have something to show after Oct. 1st...


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Your a beast Captjj! Always see pics of you with nice turkeys.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks guys.



RoscoeP23 said:


> Nice, what is your rig, bow, arrows etc.


45# Martin Howatt Mamba, CX Maxima Hunter 250 w/50 grain insert and a 150 grain Snuffer.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

MD Sika 13 yards with the LAS Black Magic and first kill with a VPA......dang it was hot LOL


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Congratulations guys, looking good so far!

Keb, that's a great photo...:thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wyoming general tag bull opening day17*

17 yards shot opening evening. Samik sage 50# golf tip xt traditionals. Topped with 145. Phatheads.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice! How's that Sage shoot?


----------



## tshatto (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful Bull Congrats!! Gonna put my Sage away, just bought a Black Widow.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

nice kills folks, just making me extremely jealous and impatient for bowseason to arrive in texas, but i do have a hunt this weekend at a hog outfitter


----------



## Ontario Longbow (Oct 24, 2004)

*DIY Bear hunt*

30 minutes from the house. Second sit of the season. 10'yard shoot, passed through bear and stuck in tree. 80 yards later ,,


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

well done, all of you!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

nice animals guys!!!!! I can't wait to start first part of October. The waiting is killing me but the pictures and stories on here make it easier to deal with. Once again great pictures and great animals.


----------



## Wolfe76 (Sep 24, 2014)

She was quartered to me slightly at 20 yards. I'm shooting a Bowtech Assassin at 55lbs with easton arrows and Magnus Black hornet broadheads. Clean pass through and she went down in 50 yards. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Wolfe76 said:


> She was quartered to me slightly at 20 yards. I'm shooting a Bowtech Assassin at 55lbs with easton arrows and Magnus Black hornet broadheads. Clean pass through and she went down in 50 yards. Good luck to everybody!
> 
> View attachment 2900514
> View attachment 2900522


good shot, great deer, just letting you know this is the traditional kill section


----------



## Wolfe76 (Sep 24, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> good shot, great deer, just letting you know this is the traditional kill section


Thanks! And my bad I didn't notice that.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Wolfe76 said:


> Thanks! And my bad I didn't notice that.


No worries, it's still a bow , and again gratz on your doe, looks tasty!


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Yohon said:


> MD Sika 13 yards with the LAS Black Magic and first kill with a VPA......dang it was hot LOL


awesome .....


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Toelke Whip T/D 64" 50# @ 29" - GT 33/55 tipped with Northern 125gn B'heads


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Ontario Longbow said:


> 30 minutes from the house. Second sit of the season. 10'yard shoot, passed through bear and stuck in tree. 80 yards later ,,
> 
> View attachment 2893282
> View attachment 2893290


beautiful bear :thumbs_up


----------



## dmac65 (Aug 8, 2011)

First time ever deer hunting,was in the stand 5 min.and two does walked under me,I hadn't had time to nock an arrow yet.they hung around for 15 min. or so before wandering off. I thought,well thats it, sure was cool to see. About 30 min. later 3 does come running toward me,stop about 20 yds away in a thicket.They each walked out one at a time and stood broadside 10-12 yards away. I was 15 feet up in the tree and shot the last one, hit both lungs , she went about 30 yds and ended up right next to a trail. Used a Northern Mist baraga longbow 41#, gold tip traditional 600,with a 100 gr Magnus stinger 4 blade broad head. I think I'm hooked.


----------



## BIGOBUX (Oct 21, 2009)

Western Oklahoma tom. Osage selfbow I made 63" [email protected]


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Is say so!!!

Nice doe!


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Public land doe

40lb maddog 150 grain sniffer 17 yards pass thru


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

Bear takedown 50#
200 gr helix broadhead (575 gr arrow)
NJ kill 9/15/15


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

Some fine shooting going on here. Congrats to all, the bow birds are awesome. 

Yohon- that 3d asat is the best. Nice kill


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

Great pics guys! I missed a 140" 8 pointer opening day. Heart breaker but I'll get another crack at him hopefully... fuels my fire anyway


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow! More great pictures! Great harvests everyone!


----------



## Turnipseed (Jul 14, 2014)

gobblengrunt said:


> Bear takedown 50#
> 200 gr helix broadhead (575 gr arrow)
> NJ kill 9/15/15


What a brute. Not you, the deer. Congrats on some very nice bow work.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Got her yesterday evening 7 yards shot Titan II with blackmax Carbon extreme long limbs 48lbs at my draw 3555 goldtip 30.5 long with a 150 VPA 3 blade


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Cwilder said:


> Got her yesterday evening 7 yards shot Titan II with blackmax Carbon extreme long limbs 48lbs at my draw 3555 goldtip 30.5 long with a 150 VPA 3 blade


gratz! looks like some good eatin


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

My first kill with omega delta.... 50# @27 . I draw 28.25 ..... Phathead 145 steal. 4 blade. I took the bleaders out. Added a 5 grain brass washer....gold tip 35.55. With 3gr. Tubes.530 total arrow.....


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats on the kill with the delta!


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Opening day vittles. First test for 47# Covert Hunter 340 FMJ's and Tree Sharks. Full penetration (sticking in ground other side) about 17 step fairly broadside shot, 60yd run. 6:15 pm National Forest.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

More meat.

Killed this doe 9:00am this morning. Same bow about 17 steps..ruined a good scrape, (had a nice 8 or so come up on me to about 10 steps there yesterday morning and couldn't get my bow drawn back without hitting my Hand Climber) but decided I want to fill the freezer if possible. It only ran about 40yds, full penetration..arrow fell out soon as it took off. Watched it stand for a while and then flip over. These big Tree Sharks have been doing the job for me since I started shooting them a few yrs back.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Hoyt, good stuff man. I filled two tags pretty early this year as well! Nice work!

Question, what total up front weight you running to shoot a 340 at that poundage?

Thanks.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

cpnhgnlngct, glad you got some tags filled too.


240grs up front and total arrow weight of 625grs. A little more than I wanted, but what it took for me to get a heavy small dia. shaft to shoot the 165grs. screw on Simmons Tree Sharks with my CH. I'd hoped my 400 MFX Classics would shoot them..but wouldn't and since they don't make them anymore I didn't try the 340's in them nor the 400's with FMJ's..but did try the 240's in FMJ and they were just too slow and didn't fly good either.

The Tree Sharks shot good with 400's in Easton's Excel and Bemans ICS..but I like small dia heavy shafts...thus the FMJ 340's.

I had to use the brass break off Hit insert..75grs. with the 340 FMJ's to get good flight.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Doe #2 urban hunt

40lb maddog priarie predators 150 grain snuffer






gold tip 15/35 total arrow weight 408. 16 yards pass thru

Never seen a blood trail this good, deer went 80 yards.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Fill a tag on Oct 1


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

Some very nice kills. I'm hoping to add a pic to this thread before long. 

Went out yesterday eve. for the 1st time with recurve in hand. I felt a connection to nature/hunting that I had never felt before while compound hunting. I was just looking around enjoying the quietness and it just suddenly hit me.....a great feeling!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

First buck with the recurve 12pt off public land. A short 5 yard shot only went 70 yards


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice work, Cwilder!


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

I killed this moose in Alberta on Tuesday, September 29th, which also happened to be my birthday. I had him as close as 5 yards and shot him at 15. It was an incredible experience and a fine birthday present to myself. I used a Tall Timbers longbow (55# @ 28") made by my friend, Don Orrell, in Fordland, MO. The arrow I used is one I made out of a maple shaft and tipped with a 190 grain Cutthroat broadhead. Total arrow weight is 812 grains.

Darren


----------



## deerslayerro (May 17, 2006)

My LB's Va kill.


----------



## mmattockx (Jul 26, 2015)

dhaverstick said:


> I killed this moose in Alberta on Tuesday, September 29th, which also happened to be my birthday. I had him as close as 5 yards and shot him at 15. It was an incredible experience and a fine birthday present to myself. I used a Tall Timbers longbow (55# @ 28") made by my friend, Don Orrell, in Fordland, MO. The arrow I used is one I made out of a maple shaft and tipped with a 190 grain Cutthroat broadhead. Total arrow weight is 812 grains.
> 
> Darren


Nice moose, that will be some great eating. Where in Alberta were you?


Mark


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

Mark, I was north of Edmonton about 80 miles in zone 506 and 250.

Darren


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Cwilder said:


> First buck with the recurve 12pt off public land. A short 5 yard shot only went 70 yards


:wink: FIVE yards....that's what its all about.....Congrats again buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## mmattockx (Jul 26, 2015)

dhaverstick said:


> Mark, I was north of Edmonton about 80 miles in zone 506 and 250.
> 
> Darren


I live near Calgary now, but grew up just south of Edmonton. There is some great moose country north and west of Edmonton.


Mark


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

Toelke Whip 48# @27
165g Landsharks


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice one! How those Sharks work for you?


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

jkm97 said:


> Nice one! How those Sharks work for you?


x 2 , I got some Sharks, They fly great, No kill yet, wondered about them on the animal


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

tpcowfish said:


> x 2 , I got some Sharks, They fly great, No kill yet, wondered about them on the animal


I killed four with Treesharks last year, including the buck in my avatar. The only reason I'm not shooting them now is that were a bit too heavy for my current arrow.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

jkm97 said:


> I killed four with Treesharks last year, including the buck in my avatar. The only reason I'm not shooting them now is that were a bit too heavy for my current arrow.


tnx bud!


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

16 yards, Black Magic and 3 blade VPA's. This buck at one point was directly under my tree!!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice buck Yohon, cool looking rack on that guy!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

You're the man Yohon congrats brother


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yohon said:


> 16 yards, Black Magic and 3 blade VPA's. This buck at one point was directly under my tree!!


Way to go John 

Congrats buddy


----------



## mattgirard (Dec 5, 2013)

dhaverstick said:


> Mark, I was north of Edmonton about 80 miles in zone 506 and 250.
> 
> Darren


Well dang I live 30 min from there shoulda stopped in for a coffee!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Washington drew a doe tag (2nd deer tag), had a week to fill it. 30 yard shot with my DAS Dalaa and 52# limbs, CXL Pro topped with 125 Gr Woodsman BH's. Nice Mule deer to help fill the freezer. Still have my general season deer tag, and my son has 2 tags for late season...


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice buck yohon! And great doe rsarns!


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

I shot this buck yesterday morning at 8a.m. I Had my 2 dimensional decoy out and it did not like it and it swung by my stand at 12 yards broadside. I hit it and got a pass through, but only hit one lung and had minimal blood. I ended up tracking it for about a 1/2 mile and was going on instinct and stressed steps here and there. This was my second most difficult tracking job, and I almost gave up, but something in my gut told me to keep looking. I went through many highs and lows and second guesses of shot. It took me 3 hours of tracking. I am glad I got a deer and his body is nice and long, certainly not a jumbo buck, but he will taste mighty fine.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

#4 for the season. Very blessed


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

My first of the year, and first with my Schafer.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats guys


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Shot this guy yesterday at 5:45 pm. Left him lay over night since I hit him back. He was laying where I last seen him


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## spookinelk (Feb 10, 2013)

Colorado OTC, September 23rd, 15 yards, .400 GT Kinetic 145 gr Magnus classic out of my [email protected]" Hoyt Excel.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Ttt*

Landsharked a small doe tonight with my CH..Rut is slowly kicking in here now.figured I'd take 1 last doe


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Breathn , is that the 165 grain Simmons? Nice shot...and hole.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Yep 165 gr..shooting them on black eagle rampages with their stainless insert footers


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice hole. The cutting diameter of that head is 1 9/16" if I recall. I've always shot the big 2" treeshark, but they are too heavy for my current setup. I may need to get some landsharks.


----------



## ccoburn33 (Jun 19, 2006)

*6/13/15 Saskatchewan Black Bear*








I killed this black bear near Wollaston Lake from 7 yards on the ground. He should go over 20". I'll know in about 30 days. Used a Talltines Recurve at #52, Beman Classic shaft and a 200 grain Wensel Woodsman Elite head.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice bear


----------



## ccoburn33 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks jkm97.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Killed this guys this morning he has over 10" spikes on both sides


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

damn thats a nice spike! congrats buddy


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Good job


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Chris your having heck of a season. Congratz


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm having a blast this year. The one federal tract of land I hunt we dropped the 15" wide rule on bucks.


----------



## 40tude (Oct 25, 2014)

Managed to get this girl the other weekend


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Great bear and monster spike 

Nice pig too 

I passed up a small eight and a few other finks today but had enough action my leg was shaking 

Got one more day to go than back to work


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

10/5


----------



## Hnh092299 (Jun 3, 2015)

Turkey with a longbow wow


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Way to go guys! I've already got one at the processors...and trying to stay out as much as possible. Deer running from something other than me is what I've been waiting for...and it's starting to happen. Had a bruiser wall-mount almost run over me yesterday...and if that's as good as it gets I'll be plenty happy (...still wish he'd had his nose to the ground though!).

Thanks for stopping in with the pic Steve. Congrats. Rick.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Cwilder said:


> I'm having a blast this year. The one federal tract of land I hunt we dropped the 15" wide rule on bucks.


I wish we would do that. I enjoyed hunting more when there was less pressure on does, and overall larger populations. Any buck is a good one with a recurve anyyway.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

First recurve buck. 8 point. Public land. Titan II, 45# Med BlackMax, 125gr buzzcut, 400ish grain arrow. 

Grunted him in from 100 yards this morning. 15 yard shot. Spun towards me at the release and spined him.


----------



## 40tude (Oct 25, 2014)

Doofy_13 said:


> First recurve buck. 8 point. Public land. Titan II, 45# Med BlackMax, 125gr buzzcut, 400ish grain arrow.
> 
> Grunted him in from 100 yards this morning. 15 yard shot. Spun towards me at the release and spined him.


That's awesome man!


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

Great buck and terrific hunt.


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

They are running does like hells freezing over here in the NW AR hills. Good times.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

40tude said:


> That's awesome man!





Basstar said:


> Great buck and terrific hunt.


Thanks guys. There have been a lot of highs and a lot of lows going to the curve. I did everything wrong starting out and TP has been a reoccurring issue. 

All I shot over the summer was trad gear. I wimped out a week before the opener and went back to the training wheels. Now that I had my grandparents freezer stocked and some in my own I decided to pick up the curve again. Yesterday was very fulfilling and rewarding. Trad sure is a different animal!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice buck 40tude!


----------



## pelle (Dec 23, 2008)

*Wisconsin doe*

Shot the doe with my [email protected] and 25 yr old 2216 treebark eastons with a 135 grain delta. I think this is old school.....


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Doofy_13 said:


> Thanks guys. There have been a lot of highs and a lot of lows going to the curve. I did everything wrong starting out and TP has been a reoccurring issue.
> 
> All I shot over the summer was trad gear. I wimped out a week before the opener and went back to the training wheels. Now that I had my grandparents freezer stocked and some in my own I decided to pick up the curve again. Yesterday was very fulfilling and rewarding. Trad sure is a different animal!


Congrats on the buck man. If you really want to stick with traditional gear sell the compound. I did and it has been rewarding and very humbling


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats to all nice animals!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice buck Doofy!


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

First time in 40 years of hunting I have killed 2 bucks in a single season. I shot this 6 pointer this morning with my Buffalo. Watched him drop within 35 yards.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cwilder said:


> Congrats on the buck man. If you really want to stick with traditional gear sell the compound. I did and it has been rewarding and very humbling


I tried that last year along with my press and all other tools. Still went back. I like having the compound for stocking up the meat but I think my time will be spent with the curve 90% of the time.

I talk to your buddy JD sometimes. We will have to hit up a 3d shoot this spring together or somthin


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Doofy_13 said:


> I tried that last year along with my press and all other tools. Still went back. I like having the compound for stocking up the meat but I think my time will be spent with the curve 90% of the time.
> 
> I talk to your buddy JD sometimes. We will have to hit up a 3d shoot this spring together or somthin


Sounds good


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Second of the year, killed with a Schafer and Simmons Landsharks over white oak acorns.


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

Doofy_13 said:


> First recurve buck. 8 point. Public land. Titan II, 45# Med BlackMax, 125gr buzzcut, 400ish grain arrow.
> 
> Grunted him in from 100 yards this morning. 15 yard shot. Spun towards me at the release and spined him.


What a buck!!!!!!!!!! Congrats !!!!!!!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Loving this Covert Hunter. 24 yard shot. Potter County Pa


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Way to go 

You and the CH strike again


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice buck mrjeffro!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats jkm97,jcs-bowhunter!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one Jeff


----------



## benopland (Sep 30, 2010)

Love all the doe kill!!


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Easykeeper said:


> Nice buck Doofy!





will750 said:


> What a buck!!!!!!!!!! Congrats !!!!!!!


Thanks guys! Still cant believe it finally came together.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

mrjeffro said:


> Loving this Covert Hunter. 24 yard shot. Potter County Pa
> 
> View attachment 3194089


Great buck and a really nice photo. Congratulations on both!


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

bear takedown 50#
gold tip 7595 w/ 100 gr insert, helix 200gr broadheads
NJ 2015 kills


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Damn Ron!! Great deer. Congrats!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Great one Ron 

Big congrats


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Congrats guys! You guys are posting some monsters!!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Great bucks gg!


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Deer #3 with my Buffalo. This has been my best season ever with a bow!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## joshyounge (Nov 7, 2010)

Lapeer michigan public land...20 yds.50lb Dwyer longbow.165 magnus broadheads.hand made douglas fir arrows


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice buck josh!


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

I killed this doe and buck on the same day, the doe was in the morning and the buck in the evening of 11/14. I sat all day but moved my stand midday, packed a lunch and man what a great day! The doe was 18 yards and she made it 45 yards from my tree, complete passthrough heard shot on her! The buck was 37 yards with a complete passthrough also, hit the front of his liver were all the big arteries go into the liver. He only made it 30 yards from were I shot him! He is my biggest buck I've killed with any weapon and it makes it so much better that I killed him with my Schafer Silvertip. My set is 60" 62# at my draw length, Easton axis arrows and a Grizzly Kodiak 310gr broadhead. The buck grosses 161 4/8 and field dressed out at 225lbs.



























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

LongbowLogan said:


> I killed this doe and buck on the same day, the doe was in the morning and the buck in the evening of 11/14. I sat all day but moved my stand midday, packed a lunch and man what a great day! The doe was 18 yards and she made it 45 yards from my tree, complete passthrough heard shot on her! The buck was 37 yards with a complete passthrough also, hit the front of his liver were all the big arteries go into the liver. He only made it 30 yards from were I shot him! He is my biggest buck I've killed with any weapon and it makes it so much better that I killed him with my Schafer Silvertip. My set is 60" 62# at my draw length, Easton axis arrows and a Grizzly Kodiak 310gr broadhead. The buck grosses 161 4/8 and field dressed out at 225lbs.
> 
> View attachment 3291561
> View attachment 3291577
> ...


wow great buck and great story!


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

LongbowLogan said:


> I killed this doe and buck on the same day, the doe was in the morning and the buck in the evening of 11/14. I sat all day but moved my stand midday, packed a lunch and man what a great day! The doe was 18 yards and she made it 45 yards from my tree, complete passthrough heard shot on her! The buck was 37 yards with a complete passthrough also, hit the front of his liver were all the big arteries go into the liver. He only made it 30 yards from were I shot him! He is my biggest buck I've killed with any weapon and it makes it so much better that I killed him with my Schafer Silvertip. My set is 60" 62# at my draw length, Easton axis arrows and a Grizzly Kodiak 310gr broadhead. The buck grosses 161 4/8 and field dressed out at 225lbs.
> 
> View attachment 3291561
> View attachment 3291577
> ...


Way to go, you had a great day, congrat's, really nice deer


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

that rack is wicked sick, congrats again buddy...you going to shoulder or euro mount him?


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm getting a shoulder mount and might do a pedestal for him also.


----------



## Raghorn_Reaper (Oct 23, 2014)

What a buck! And you killed him with a tip!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KM2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thought I'd get my little bow kill in there with a Palmer Classic [email protected]"


----------



## Raghorn_Reaper (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey that is a nice southern buck!


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Got her back in October. Double lung with a PSE warf and vpa 3 blade


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Ttt*

Got small 8 yesterday eve here in Va..from the ground..hunting funnel between cow pasture and cutover ,setup behind blown over tree.shot at 23 yds with vpa riser,black Max carbon limbs wich are [email protected] ,black eagle rampages and Simmons land sharks..he made it 60 yds before crashing .very fun hunt.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Congrats John. It's a great feeling &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah Chris it sure is


----------



## beerman410 (Aug 25, 2015)

First recurve kill and my first buck ever 
Tradtech Titan II 52# @ 28" 
Magnus stinger 2 blade 150 gr

Shot at 30-35 yards only ran 20 yards and bled out


----------



## nvmuleys (Jan 20, 2010)

This thread makes winter suck!


----------



## KillinCarp (Nov 27, 2013)

Last year's pic but one of my favorites.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

here was my year. of course the turkey was from back in the spring. the elk came from a Wyoming general tag, and was my first solo/backpacking wilderness bull. fell in love with that, and for that reason, hes probably my all time best animal, regardless of score. the whitetail came from my buddies 20 acres in Ohio. I go there most years. beautiful little buck! and the antelope was a wy public land spot and stalk. talk about a cool animal.

I had a great year. still have a tag in south Dakota and maybe ill get lucky there too. either way, this one was a good one.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice critters folks 

Congrats to all


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

huntnmuleys said:


> here was my year. of course the turkey was from back in the spring. the elk came from a Wyoming general tag, and was my first solo/backpacking wilderness bull. fell in love with that, and for that reason, hes probably my all time best animal, regardless of score. the whitetail came from my buddies 20 acres in Ohio. I go there most years. beautiful little buck! and the antelope was a wy public land spot and stalk. talk about a cool animal.
> 
> I had a great year. still have a tag in south Dakota and maybe ill get lucky there too. either way, this one was a good one.


Wow... Hell of a speed goat there. And with a long bow. Very impressed.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## BroWolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Well done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

First one












second one


----------



## KG200 (Oct 25, 2012)

My first year using traditional equipment. Oregon blacktail.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

KG200 said:


> My first year using traditional equipment. Oregon blacktail.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Great buck. Congrats!


----------



## 9 Shocks (Dec 12, 2012)

Lots of great animals taken so far this year!! congrats to all.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

*2015 NY recurve kills*

*Just getting around to posting pics . . . all shot in New York with my Morrison Phoenix 17 XD ILF with Max 3 limbs 53lbs @ 27.5", goldtip velocity XT's with 100 grain brass inserts and 150 grain Strickland Helix single bevel 2 blades:
*
*3.5 year old doe - 4 yard shot - 50 yard recovery*










*5.5 year old doe - 22 yards shot - 75 yard recovery*










*3.5 year old 5 point buck - 18 yard shot - 100 yard recovery - unfortunately the coyotes stole my photo op *


----------

